# 1954 Schwinn Speedster 16" with training wheels



## cstory (Jan 16, 2011)

just bought this today along with a 70's Varsity. Any info whatsoever would be greatly appreciated- I am new at this! Restoration tips? Value? Any interesting info? Can't find anything on it. Thank you


----------



## cstory (Jan 17, 2011)

*Genius!*

While working on this bike last night I was marveling at the fact that it still has the Schwinn Westwind tires on it, I noticed they are 20" tires. I guess you don't measure the rims to get the size! No wonder that bike is so rare!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi:

This is almost certainly not a 54, do you have the serial number? The 20" Speedster does not show up until 59. Color appears to be Radiant Green. Is the rear axle a Mark IV? Seat looks like the correct type for 60 and up.  Here is the page from the 60 catalog:

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1960_12.html

Value wise maybe someone else will chime in but these small bikes just don't seem to have much. If I saw it for sale I would have a hard time paying $50 for it and would like to get it for $35. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2011)

Still, it's incredibly rare, very few 20" bikes survive!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 18, 2011)

Pm sent...


----------



## chriscokid (Jan 18, 2011)

thats cool looking.. i wouldn't go over a hundred for it though... clean it up knock off the rust oil it and grease it! do anything else and i think you will lose what little value it has....


----------



## cstory (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*



schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hi:
> 
> This is almost certainly not a 54, do you have the serial number? The 20" Speedster does not show up until 59. Color appears to be Radiant Green. Is the rear axle a Mark IV? Seat looks like the correct type for 60 and up.  Here is the page from the 60 catalog:
> 
> ...




The serial #L945029, is located on the left rear dropout. Not sure of rear hub. While I was cleaning it I saw red paint or primer inside rear dropout where the rear axle sits.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 20, 2011)

Serial number pegs it as a 11/19/59 build bike. Almost certainly was sold as a 1960 model with this late in the year build date. That would explain the seat also. Usually the brake arm will be marked with what hub it has.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 20, 2011)

cstory...I have the same year, same colorway 20" Speedster!  I just bought it several months ago...
They are not the ballooners...but are cool nonetheless!  Cleaner up!  Send me your cel# with a quick message if you would like and I can send you some pics!
-BATM!


----------



## cstory (Jan 25, 2011)

*20" speedster*



BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> cstory...I have the same year, same colorway 20" Speedster!  I just bought it several months ago...
> They are not the ballooners...but are cool nonetheless!  Cleaner up!  Send me your cel# with a quick message if you would like and I can send you some pics!
> -BATM!




Hi, I'd like to see your bike! Thanks, Chris (616) 901-8345


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 27, 2011)

cstory-
     I will send you some pics!  Let me know what you think~!!!


----------

